# Best coffee-making kit for under 300?



## Sossy (Mar 21, 2021)

Hi. I'm new to the forum. I'm looking to buy a coffee maker and grinder for under £300. Grateful for your advice.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Welcome to the forum...I think at that price your looking at Pour Over using something like a Used Eureka Mignon, or a decent hand grinder. Or something like a technivorm filter maker.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Hi there. I'd say for that money consider pour over coffee and either an electric grinder - Eureka Crono or Facile, Wilfa Svart or a good hand grinder.

If you want espresso you're looking at second hand but not much choice for that price really. Maybe a second hand Sage BE if you look at Ebay - NOT from the Ebay seller XSitems Ltd, they not trustworthy, someone private that looks like they've looked after it. Or keep an eye on the forums here and see what comes up.


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Hi, What type of coffee are you wanting to brew. If your prepared to buy second hand then it gives more opportunities. Recently watched this by James Hoffman as a Espresso set-up for under £250 although looking at recent prices for Gaggia Classic you wouldn't get that for the price he got it for.


----------

